# Schmidt Rolling Writer



## dansills (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this is a dumb question but I have zero experience with this nib.  Hoping someone here knows the answer and has had success.  

Can you use a converter withe the rolling writer or does it have to be a cartridge?   If so how would one fill it... I don't see a breather hole like you would fill a fountain nib?

Thanks in advance for any help

Dan


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dan,
The Rolling Righter can use either a cartridge or converter; it fills exactly the same way a normal fountain pen fills, although, if you are using a standard international type cartridge, it will take about a full cartridge to prime it for the very first time. There are 2 very small rectangular breather holes in the black plastic cone.


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thats an good question Dan. I've only made 2 of them, a couple of years ago, and I never gave it any thought. I would be really interested in hearing if anyone knows for certain. 

****I just remembered, Curly gave me one of these in a swap. It hasn't been in my rotation for a while and I used a cartridge with it. I think I will dig it out tonight and check it. I'll post here what I find.


----------



## dansills (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Richard!!!!  The sections for the rolling writer you sell... They list 9.6 x .75 threads.  10x.75 work or can you get them that thread size?


----------

